# ISPConfig 3.1 Backup Problem



## mintess (31. Dez. 2016)

Hi,

habe ein Problem mit der Backup Funktion:

Im Backup Ordner habe ich nur db_ Dateien. Auch im ISPConfig unter Sites -> Website -> [beliebige Domain] -> Backup stehen nur Einträge vom Typ "MySQL Database".
Betrifft alle Seiten. Backups sind überall identisch eingestellt (Interval = Daily, Number = 10, Excludes = <leer>)
Habe ich vielleicht irgendwo noch ein globales Flag für "Sichere die Webseiten" vergessen?

Meine Server Config Einstellungen:
Backup directory: /var/backup
[X] Backup directory is a mount  (ja ist es, aber was bewirkt der Haken hier für ISPConfig?)
Backup mode: Backup web files owned by web user as zip
Backup time: 5:00h
[  ] Delete on domain/website delete


Und noch zwei Fragen:
1.
Unter Sites -> Backup Stats stehen auch Aliasdomains, die natürlich kein Backup haben und daher auch alle auf Active=No und Backupsize NAN stehen.
Lässt sich das so ändern das dort nur die Websites stehen, aktuell habe ich hier hunderte unnützer Einträge (und leider kann man auch nicht sortieren z.B. nach Backupsize).

2.
Kann man Backups automatisch bei Anlage aktivieren lassen?
Kunden vergessen nunmal bei der Anlage einer Webseite / eines Postfachs das Backup, wäre prima wenn man den Default z.B. auf "Daily, 10 Backups" setzen könnte.


----------



## florian030 (1. Jan. 2017)

Ist das ein Multiserver-Setup?
Backup directory is a mount = test ob dir gemountet, wenn nein mounten, weiter nur, wenn gemountet


----------



## mintess (1. Jan. 2017)

Ah, dank dir für die Erklärung.
Ist ein Single Server Setup


----------



## mintess (9. Jan. 2017)

Bevor Zweifel aufkommen: Das Problem besteht immernoch


----------



## florian030 (10. Jan. 2017)

Und welchen backup-mode hast Du engestellt? Ist evtl. das temp-dir zu klein / läuft bei jedem Backup voll?


----------



## mintess (11. Jan. 2017)

Backup Mode:






Wie finde ich denn raus ob /tmp volläuft wenn er backuppt?
Aber die ganzen DB Backups macht er ja.





Wahlloses Beispiel von web12:





Der wird doch immer den root User nehmen oder?
Bedeutet der o.g.    Backup Mode das er die Datei als der jeweilige web-user versucht zu speichern?

[/etc/fstab]


----------



## florian030 (12. Jan. 2017)

Wenn Du in mysql für dbispconfig
SELECT * FROM web_domain WHERE  (type = 'vhost' OR type = 'vhostsubdomain' OR type = 'vhostalias') AND active = 'y'
bekommst Du die richtigen Ergenisse? Für server_id, backup_interval und backup_copies?


----------



## mintess (14. Jan. 2017)

Ja kommen haufenweise Ergebnisse, die Ergebnisse haben server_id=1, backup_interval=daily und backup_copies=10.
Laufen backups irgendwo ausserhalb von ISPConfig? In der Crontab oder sowas?
Kann ich irgendwas Resyncen?


----------



## florian030 (15. Jan. 2017)

Die Backups laufen zur von Dir definierten Zeit. Du kannst das ja mal manuell anstossen:
php /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_debug.php --cronjob=500-backup.inc.php


----------



## mintess (31. Jan. 2017)

Kannst du mal bitte deine "500-backup.inc.php" prüfen, in Zeile 124 wird das zip executed und in Zeile 125 steht dann:
if($retval == 0 || $retval == 12)
Es gibt aber keinen else-Fall und bei mir ist $retval=16 daher passiert mit den web-Backups einfach mal garnichts.

PS: Was ist überhaupt exit code 16 auf Debian? Den ode finde ich hier nicht. http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/exitcodes.html

EDIT:
Wird wohl am sudo liegen, was ich auf dem Server nicht installiert hab.
Im Perfect Server Tutorial steht die Installation von sudo auch unter dem Abschnitt Postfix?!


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von mintess:


> Im Perfect Server Tutorial steht die Installation von sudo auch unter dem Abschnitt Postfix?!


Wo es steht ist so ziemlich egal da es ein Dokument ist und die Kapitel aufeinander aufbauen und außerdem ist Backup nunmal eine Funktion für mail und web.


----------



## florian030 (31. Jan. 2017)

Davon abgesehn steht ja mysql auch bei Postfix. Und irgendwie muss ja mysql auf Deinen Server gekommen sein. Was error-code 16 bedeutet, hängt nicht vom OS, sondern vom jeweiigen Programm ab. Bei zip würde ich mal ganz stark auf sowas wie "Parameter falsch" tippen - das passt auch zum Fehlenden sudo.


----------



## mintess (1. Feb. 2017)

Vielleicht könnte ein minimales Error Handling, okok sagen wir nur ein Hinweis im else-case nicht schaden. So ganz vorsichtig und gaaanz ohne Hauch einer Kritik vorgetragen...?


----------



## Till (2. Feb. 2017)

Zitat von mintess:


> Kannst du mal bitte deine "500-backup.inc.php" prüfen, in Zeile 124 wird das zip executed und in Zeile 125 steht dann:
> if($retval == 0 || $retval == 12)
> Es gibt aber keinen else-Fall und bei mir ist $retval=16 daher passiert mit den web-Backups einfach mal garnichts.


Da fehlt in dem Falle auch kein Else Zweig, denn die Abfrage ob das Backup erfolgreich war ist weiter unten und da gibt es auch einen else zweig für den Fall das es fehlgeschlagen ist. Dort habe ich jetzt mal eine Zeile eingefügt die ein warning im Log erzeugt.


----------



## mintess (4. Feb. 2018)

Kaum ein Jahr später kann ich übrigens florian030s Vermutung bestätigen - das /tmp Verzeichnis läuft voll, sogar bei über 6GB Speicherplatz.

Das Problem ist das zip eben im /tmp Verzeichnis arbeitet und nicht wie ich vermutete dort wo es auch hinzippen soll (also /var/backup)

Lösung: Suchen & Ersetzen des "-b /tmp" Kommandos in den ISPConfig Backup Scripten, was zip anweist im /tmp Ordner zu werkeln.

z.B. so:
sed -i -e 's/-b \/tmp/-b \/var\/backup\/ziptmp/' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/cron.d/*.php


----------

